# Berlusconi a Ballarò



## Now i'm here (5 Febbraio 2013)

ospite stasera, intorno alle 22.30 per la consueta intervista a un candidato premier. 

è la seconda volta che verrà ospitato in studio, l'ultima volta risale a ben 8 anni fa.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ospite stasera, intorno alle 22.30 per la consueta intervista a un candidato premier.
> 
> è la seconda volta che verrà ospitato in studio, l'ultima volta risale a ben 13 anni fa.



.....cosa prometterà questa volta?


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2013)

dira le stesse cose di allora


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2013)

comunque bravo o non bravo piscia in testa al 90% dei politici italiani.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ha tutta polverina nera sull'"attaccatura" dei "capelli"


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2013)

La parte superiore della capoccia è nera, le tempie rosse


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La parte superiore della capoccia è nera, le tempie rosse



È rossonero.....


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2013)

uahahahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

parla solo lui come sempre


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2013)

almeno ha i colori sociali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> comunque bravo o non bravo piscia in testa al 90% dei politici italiani.


Ma dove ? Nel fare cabaret ?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile, sembra credere alle cose che dice.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> comunque bravo o non bravo piscia in testa al 90% dei politici italiani.



......si a quelli che ha scelto lui.....


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2013)

"Io sono stato classificato come il miglior imprenditore italiano del dopoguerra"


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Io sono stato classificato come il miglior imprenditore italiano del dopoguerra"



Da Dell'Utri forse.....


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Febbraio 2013)

Mammamia la domanda da "presidente del milan" DELIRIO TOTALE

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cioè è riuscito a rispondere il nulla pure ad uno che riesce a far domande semi serie, se arriva al 20% significa che comunque siamo irrecuperabili, dopo berlusconi ce ne sarà un altro e poi un altro ancora


----------



## robs91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

E'stato distrutto da Floris.Finalmente un'intervista seria.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Io sono stato classificato come il miglior imprenditore italiano del dopoguerra"



Floris : "da chi?"
Berlusconi : "da tutti"
manco a Zelig.


cmq ha già fatto un passo in avanti, fino a poco fa invece di imprenditore diceva statista...


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Floris : "da chi?"
> Berlusconi : "da tutti"
> manco a Zelig.



Agghiacciante

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> cioè è riuscito a rispondere il nulla pure ad uno che riesce a far domande semi serie, se arriva al 20% significa che comunque siamo irrecuperabili, dopo berlusconi ce ne sarà un altro e poi un altro ancora



Il problema è che lui parla SEMPRE del nulla (spesso senza uno straccio di dati) e ancora più problematico è che un mare di persone lo esaltano per le sue risposte piene di nulla.


----------



## Solo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto i primi 5 minuti, poi ho dovuto spegnere.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri sera l'ho visto a tratti un tantino in difficoltà.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sulle capacità imprenditoriali di Berlusconi ci sarebbe da discutere sicuramente, ma è anche vero che non metti insieme 5/6 miliardi di euro a caso


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Il Berlusconi imprenditore non si discute. Avrà fatto tante zanzate, ma ditemi quali e quanti industriali di livello nel panorama italiano non ne hanno fatte.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Beh alla fine ha ripetuto i soliti concetti,triti e ritriti.Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ma solo a me a tratti è sembrato piuttosto incerto?


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me a tratti è sembrato piuttosto incerto?



Per quel poco che ho visto Floris ieri l'ha incalzato per bene. Comunque ad un certo punto aveva lo sguardo fisso e parlava in modo velocissimo. Come un bambino delle elementari che sta recitando la poesia studiata a memoria il giorno prima.


----------



## Doctore (6 Febbraio 2013)

agghiaggiande.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sembrava uno di quegli animatronic che si vedono nei film anni '80


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque televisivamente ha distrutto anche floris


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque televisivamente ha distrutto anche floris



Ma no dai. È stato palese che non sapeva cosa dire quando Floris lo incalzava sulla copertura dell'IMU. Alla fine si è contraddetto mille volte, per poi uscirsene con "Beh ma i soldi li troviamo" o una frase del genere


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Floris continuava a dire alla gente di smetterla di applaudire...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2013)

È uno strano paese il nostro, in altre nazione sarebbe bastato molto molto meno per costringere un politico come il nostro Silvio a ritirarsi a vita privata.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io penso che Silvio, pur essendo quello che è (bugiardo, presunto criminale, populista, ecc ecc) sia l'unico con un briciolo di carisma, nel suo partito ma anche nella politica in generale. E i sondaggi lo stanno ampiamente dimostrando.... Non è difficile percui capire il motivo per il quale è ancora lì


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io penso che Silvio, pur essendo quello che è (bugiardo, presunto criminale, populista, ecc ecc) sia l'unico con un briciolo di carisma, nel suo partito ma anche nella politica in generale. E i sondaggi lo stanno ampiamente dimostrando.... Non è difficile percui capire il motivo per il quale è ancora lì



Il motivo per cui è ancora lì è lo stesso che ha portato al declino del nostro paese. La mancanza di qualsiasi coscienza del bene comune porta all'ammirazione per i di furbi non certo per gli onesti.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me la fai troppo complessa, la verità imho è che la gente ignorante c'è dappertutto, non solo in italia


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io penso che Silvio, pur essendo quello che è (bugiardo, presunto criminale, populista, ecc ecc) sia l'unico con un briciolo di carisma, nel suo partito ma anche nella politica in generale. E i sondaggi lo stanno ampiamente dimostrando.... Non è difficile percui capire il motivo per il quale è ancora lì



Esatto anche chi lo vota Sa bene i suoi limiti ma sa anche che è' l'unico con le palle


----------



## Brain84 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io provavo solo schifo quando sentivo quelli che lo applaudivano mentre balterava a Floris "non puoi farci niente se sono irresistibile". Giuro che avrei tagliato le mani, tutti figli di Barbara D'Urso e dell'applauso da ignorante totale.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Uno puo anche applaudire per la battuta... Non è che uno che applaude lo vota di sicuro


----------



## Brain84 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Uno puo anche applaudire per la battuta... Non è che uno che applaude lo vota di sicuro



Il paese va a rotoli e questo continua a far battute e a fare lo splendido senza rispondere come si deve a nessuna domanda di carattere politico. E la gente che lo applaude si rende conto dello schifo in cui stiamo finendo o crede veramente che ridando l'IMU e chiedendo prestiti alla Svizzera (ammesso che siano cosi dementi da darceli) risolleveremo un paese intero? Se voglio ridere guardo Zelig, non Berlusconi.


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2013)

Se l'incapace berlusconi vince dobbiamo ringraziare gente come bersani,casini,fini,vendola,di pietro,ci metto anche monti(il nuovo con casini?wtf?)...L unico che poteva battere berlusconi era renzi invece il popolo di sinistra ha scelto altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il paese va a rotoli e questo continua a far battute e a fare lo splendido senza rispondere come si deve a nessuna domanda di carattere politico. E la gente che lo applaude si rende conto dello schifo in cui stiamo finendo o crede veramente che ridando l'IMU e chiedendo prestiti alla Svizzera (ammesso che siano cosi dementi da darceli) risolleveremo un paese intero? Se voglio ridere guardo Zelig, non Berlusconi.


ci sono politici che fanno ridere e quelli che fanno piangere ma il risultato e' sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io provavo solo schifo quando sentivo quelli che lo applaudivano mentre balterava a Floris "non puoi farci niente se sono irresistibile". Giuro che avrei tagliato le mani, tutti figli di Barbara D'Urso e dell'applauso da ignorante totale.



è risaputo che si porta dietro la sua claque. 

c'erano lì in prima fila bonaiuti e quella tizia che sembra la sua fidanzata che si vede anche ogni tanto a san siro. 

quelli dietro a floris invece erano chiaramente i "contro".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me la fai troppo complessa, la verità imho è che la gente ignorante c'è dappertutto, non solo in italia



....in molti caso non si tratta, secondo me, di ignoranza ma di malafede. Le promesse di condono sono manna per gli evasori....


----------

